# Southestern Mass. Herf 4/26/06



## hunter1127 (Jan 11, 2006)

a couple of us Massholes are planning a herf at Olde Firehouse Smoke Shop in Fall River for Wed. evening 4/26/06 @ 6pm. If interested, email me at hunter1127 at yahoo dot com si I can get a number. hope to see you there.


----------

